# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Создаём независимый Суицид-форум

## grey

Нужно уже создать такой форум, который никто не сможет закрыть!
Это возможно сделать если:
- создать домен в зоне com net org и т.д.
- поставить этот домен на иностранный хостинг.

Тогда никакой Рубен и его друзья не смогут ничего сделать.

Всё это можно уже сейчас сделать, нужно только придумать имя домену.

Кто хочет поучаствовать в выборе имени домену, пройдите по адресу http://nic.ru и введите имя домена, незабудьте пометить галочкой нужную зону com net org biz или info (кроме RU и SU)

Мои варианты:
suforum (доступно в net info biz)
su-forum (доступно в com net org info biz)

----------


## Катька

life-suicide.ru доступен для регистрации!
    life-suicide.su доступен для регистрации!
    life-suicide.com доступен для регистрации!
    life-suicide.net доступен для регистрации!
    life-suicide.org доступен для регистрации!
    life-suicide.info доступен для регистрации!
    life-suicide.biz доступен для регистрации!

----------


## grey

> life-suicide.ru доступен для регистрации!
>     life-suicide.su доступен для регистрации!
>     life-suicide.com доступен для регистрации!
>     life-suicide.net доступен для регистрации!
>     life-suicide.org доступен для регистрации!
>     life-suicide.info доступен для регистрации!
>     life-suicide.biz доступен для регистрации!


 RU и SU нельзя. Мы же создаём сайт, который недостанет российское законодательство.

----------


## Катька

ну там куча других доменов :?

----------


## grey

> ну там куча других доменов :?


 предлагай именами

----------


## Катька

допустим ком или орг.

----------


## grey

> допустим ком или орг.


 я имею ввиду имя - это то что до ком или орг.

----------


## Катька

хм..ну так я написала life-suicide или возродить mysuicide...

----------


## grey

> хм..ну так я написала life-suicide или возродить mysuicide...


 


> ну там куча других доменов...


 Я про имена этих кучи доменов имел ввиду!
Говори, что приходит в голову, потом голосовать будем...

----------


## grey

Сделано. Теперь это http://suicide-forum.com

----------


## Crash

Отлично! Поздравляю :wink:

----------


## Axel Morph

> Сделано. Теперь это http://suicide-forum.com


 Отлично!
Спасибо, что вы не оставили этот форум умирать. Надеюсь, что хотя бы здесь мы сможем говорить, не опасаясь закрытия и непонимания.

PS Это, наверное, всеобщая  лихорадка поразила форумы о самоубийстве. Недавно переехал и был на гране закрытия (по финансовым соображениям) крупнейший форум, посвященный самоубийству ASBS

----------


## daddy's girl

> Сделано. Теперь это http://suicide-forum.com


 ох, даже не думала, что всё так сложно!

----------


## Undead

Смени еще движок форума, phpBB - самый дырявый и хакнуть его могут даже нубы запавшиеся нужными материалами(подробности пошлю в приват)

----------


## fucka rolla

> Нужно уже создать такой форум, который никто не сможет закрыть!
> Это возможно сделать если:
> - создать домен в зоне com net org и т.д.
> - поставить этот домен на иностранный хостинг.
> 
> Тогда никакой Рубен и его друзья не смогут ничего сделать.
> 
> Всё это можно уже сейчас сделать, нужно только придумать имя домену.
> 
> ...


 а двай  suislide-forum.com

*Вопрос уже давным-давно решен. B.*

----------

